# The big Gills are hittin'



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Get out your ultralights and live bait. I When to my favorite farm pond last night and managed a couple Fish Ohio slabs. They were hitting on worms and wax worms under a bobber and even bass minnows. Did catch a few bass too. The biggest bass hit a shiner and went about 16''. Kept a few of the middleweights for the skillet.


----------

